# من فضلكم محتاج ترانيم البابا كيرلس



## shinodia (28 يناير 2007)

سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى ان محتاج ترانيم البابا كيرلس 



والرب يرعاكم


----------



## angf (28 يناير 2007)

which??


----------



## shinodia (29 يناير 2007)

انا عايز اى ترنبم للبابا كيرلس مثلا زى شريط اب حنون 

بجد ياخوتى انا نفسى الترانيم دى 

ربنا معاكم


----------



## oesi no (29 يناير 2007)

فيه عندى جوة الطاحونه لو عايزة ارفعهولك


----------



## angf (29 يناير 2007)

عندي اسرار البابا و لما تزور البابا وجاري الرفع
يا ريت لو حد عندو شريط دموع البابا عايزه....................


----------



## angf (29 يناير 2007)

لما تزور البابا اهو :
http://www.4shared.com/dir/1896067/b67cacd2/lama_tezoor_el_baba.html
وهو سبع ترانيم
لو في اي مشكلة اكتبلي
سوري لو العربي مش طالع!


----------



## oesi no (30 يناير 2007)

شريط جوة المغارة وصل وجارى الرفع


----------



## angf (31 يناير 2007)

واهو شريط اسرار البابا:
http://www.4shared.com/dir/1906293/f34111be/asrar_el_baba.html


----------



## oesi no (31 يناير 2007)

شريط جوة المغاره 
السلام للبابا كيرلس 
http://www.4shared.com/file/9712647/ca998762/___online.html

جوة المغارة
http://www.4shared.com/file/9712898/e516c9b4/__online.html

فى حلوان مدرسه 
http://www.4shared.com/file/9713256/1b30490c/___online.html

فى مغارة البراموس
http://www.4shared.com/file/9713593/c2a0e40a/___online.html

مارس كل عام 
http://www.4shared.com/file/9713947/7979a73a/___online.html

يا بابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/9714217/958c8427/___online.html

يا ساكن فى وسط الجبال
http://www.4shared.com/file/9714555/1aa1368a/____.html​


----------



## merola (7 فبراير 2007)

يا جماعة ممكن حديشرحلى ازاى بترفعوا الصوررررر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بليز
صلوا من اجلى


----------



## merry1956 (14 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهوداتكم


----------



## bahy_medhat (19 مارس 2007)

انا نزلت شريط لما تزور البابا بس صوته وحششششششششش 
يا ريت تنزله تانى و يكون صوته حلو

بلييييييييز


----------



## HANYALZA3IM (6 أبريل 2007)

*السلام ونعمة انا انهاردة جبتلكم طلبك الى نفسكم في من زمان*

السلام ونعمة انا انهاردة جبتلكم طلبك الى نفسكم في من زمان ترنيمة ابويا الحنين لبولس ملاك دة جزء من الشريط لو هو دة الشريط الى انته عايزينة ابعتولى علشان ارفع باقى الشريط hany_sh2007@yahoo.com


----------



## HANYALZA3IM (6 أبريل 2007)

*السلام ونعمة انا انهاردة جبتلكم طلبك الى نفسكم في من زمان*

السلام ونعمة انا انهاردة جبتلكم طلبك الى نفسكم في من زمان ترنيمة ابويا الحنين لبولس ملاك دة جزء من الشريط لو هو دة الشريط الى انته عايزينة ابعتولى علشان ارفع باقى الشريط http://www.4shared.com/account/home.jsp


----------

